# Knee problem ...should it stop me?



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Basically, last week I hurt my knee a bit by doing a jump stop when I was playing basketball. A couple of days after, it feels as if it is a bit weak in terms of strength or stability. I've been taking it easy since that and as of right now, it still feels a bit .. "unstable." It doesn't hurt to the point where I have to limp or jump, but it's just uncomfortable.

My question is, my mountain finally got some snow, haven't gotten any for 2-3 weeks, and I think its going to be at least 8 inches of new snow.I really wanna take advantage of this but have slight discomfort about my knee. I', going totake it easy if I go board, but I was wondering what other's opinions would be.. on whether I should go board or not.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sports medicine Doc. 

You might have just pulled some ligaments, you may have torn them. Unless we've got an orthopedic MD on this board who has the advantage of having your knee right in front of his face to examine, it's all speculation and *very* unqualified opinion. For all the pertinance and legitimacy any answers to your question posted here would have, you may as well have not posted. I'm really not trying to be a dick here, so don't misinterpret my tone. I'm just pointing out that nobody here can answer your question with any accuracy or reliability that a sane person would stake the health of their knee on.

Just be careful. Knee injuries have the nasty habit of rearing their heads later in life.


----------



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Munky, I completely understand. Every point you make is very valid and true and I've considered them all. I'm just wondering if there are past experiences that some could share.. But thank you very much for the very informative and validative post!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

i tweaked my knee about a month ago just goofin around in the snow. tried taken some aleve and that would help sometimes, but when trying to push to the lift it would kind of tickle. i took two weeks off and now it feels as good as new, hopefully it will stay that way


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I've tweaked my knee a couple of times skateboarding and then choose not to go snowboarding because knee inuries are no joke.


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

Recommend A535 whatever its called u know the stuff you put on its white and smells like peppermint and heats up .. yeah well anyway smuther it on your knee get another heating pad chuck it on your knee go to bed - it should get better  well it did for me  

but anyways im no docter- id prescribe A535 for anything


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I've had both ACL ligaments torn. Repaired the left one, didn't do the right one. I wear a Donjoy ski ACL brace on the right. I can ride, but it does get swollen in both knees after a long day.

You've got one of two choices. Go ride, find out you DID tear/sprain some ligaments that way(BTW, doesn't matter if you take it easy in snowboarding, if you did some damage, you are going to find out if you ride). 

OR

Go see a doctor, get a lachman test done or MRI, and go from there. Asking for medical advice here isn't in your best interest.

Having said that, if you did a jump-stop and hurt it that way, that is basically what your ACL handles. The forward and backward motion of your knee out of joint. The MCL and PCL handle lateral more or less.

Me? I would opt for seeing a doctor first. It'll snow again, but your ligaments won't regenerate.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

All injuries are different. It doesn't matter if someone has had a similar knee pain in their past, yours could be completely unrelated.

Go see a doc if you're concerned. Otherwise, go ahead and board, but be aware that it could lead to something much more serious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Munky is right about later in life. I tore the cartilage in my left knee playing rugby when I was 22. Had it repaired, and then suffered a partial ligament tear in the same knee six years later, which I did not have repaired for various reasons. I now have back and foot problems because I have been favoring that knee (unknowingly) for 40-plus years. I still ride, but I ride very carefully because the knee is unstable. Get it checked out and get it fixed now it will save you pain and aggravation later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, get it checked out. The price you pay now may help you later on in the future. I have two friends who tore their ACL's. One continued to be active on it and the other kept it safe. The one who continued to be active on it messed it up even more just by snowboarding. He hasn't repaired it and now he walks funny and he doesn't even notice it. My other friend who treated his torn ACL spent tens of thousands of dollars getting it repaired but now he's able to work out, play football, basketball and seems pretty good for the future. I'm not saying you have an ACL injury but if you let your minor injuries become great then you MAY suffer a larger consequence. Keep it safe man. If anything try to do squat exercises with light weights and do leg extensions. If that hurts then you definitely shouldn't snowboard. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

stevetim said:


> Having said that, if you did a jump-stop and hurt it that way, that is basically what your ACL handles. The forward and backward motion of your knee out of joint. The MCL and PCL handle lateral more or less.
> 
> Me? I would opt for seeing a doctor first. It'll snow again, but your ligaments won't regenerate.


Not completely accurate. The PCL holds the tibia from moving backwards. The easy way to know what the PCL does. If your sitting in an office chair. When you use your legs to pull your self forward the PCL will hold the Tibia in place. Or...as I did. When you have a 100% tear in the PCL and you try to walk up a flight of stairs. Each step will pop the tibia out the back of your leg in the most painful way! 

I tore my PCL on my right leg and damaged my MCL on my left leg. I had surgery on my right leg to repair the PCL and did Prolotherapy on the ACL & MCL on the left leg. If its not a complete tear and only a slight tearing/damage you might want to explore Prolotherapy to repair it. My left knee is stronger then ever now.


----------

